# peroxide in dogs ears



## tree daddy 7 (Jun 26, 2009)

Just found some nasty goo stuff in my dogs ears,anyone ever put peroxide in there ears to clean them out?


----------



## holler tree (Jun 26, 2009)

yep works good. fill the cap and givem a dose.


----------



## tree daddy 7 (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks going to do it right now.


----------



## shdybrady19 (Jun 26, 2009)

do you wash it out or put a rag in there or just let them shake it out?


----------



## houndsman (Jun 26, 2009)

shake it out water may cause infection


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 26, 2009)

Let them shake it out.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 26, 2009)

I like it in my ears too. Just turn your head when it quits boiling and it will run out.


----------



## andrew_dial (Jun 26, 2009)

when they go to shakin it out step back because gunk will fly every where!!


----------



## bat (Jun 26, 2009)

Mom used to use that on my ears when I was little, I needed to clean mine a bit a few months back and remembered doing this.  Then I did a search on the internet and found some bad things about using straight peroxide, it can damage your middle ear.  
do a search and read up on this, recommended no more then 3% when using it.  Be careful just get some ear wax remover and use it for a few days, should work on the dog as well as people???


----------



## urdaddyjeep (Jun 28, 2009)

our vet had us use it but use it on a q-tip and make sure that you dont go to far down in the dogs ear.. only go as far as you can see with out a flashlight... our dog charlie ended up having to use some meds from the vet... we let it go too long between visits.. now its all cleared up and he is a happy dog.. 
When the vet told us to use a q-tip i thought they were nuts.. every try getting a dog to hold still while putting a q-tip in his ears?? 
if you do use a cap of it it is best to let them shake it out.. but i am no vet.. in the end i would check with the vet


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 29, 2009)

I use some special stuff my vets mixes up for me..Its alot better than peroxide..Vinager and water works well also..Then put just a little alcohol in em to dry them out faster...


----------



## Beagler282 (Jun 30, 2009)

I wash the ears out with betadine and water.A shot of ivomec in the ear every 3 months for mites and otomax when they get a discharge which is usually a yeast infection.


----------



## DSGB (Jun 30, 2009)

If it is a yeast infection, then a mixture of vinegar and water (equal parts) will be the best thing. Peroxide will take care of any other bacteria, though. After you flush the ear with peroxide, you can do the same with a small amount of alcohol and that will help dry up any excess moisture. Then just run a cotton ball through the ear.


----------



## JRH (Jul 1, 2009)

I use a antibacterial and antifungal ear flush during the summer months @ once a week when my dog is in the water alot.


----------



## Rock-hard (Aug 2, 2009)

I have always used straight alcohol in my dogs ears. My ****zu gets a yeast infection occasionally. I wash him good, with dawn and shampoo mixed up. I then pour alcohol in his ears and massage it in good. Been doing it to him for 15 years and to myself for about 35 years. I give him a 1/4 of a tablet of ketoconazole from my vet. Peroxide is Ok, but has too much water in it.


----------



## BOB_HARWELL (Aug 4, 2009)

My vet told me to use 75% white vinegar 25% alcohol in my dogs ear. Works well on people too, good to use after swimming.

                        BOB


----------



## K9SAR (Aug 5, 2009)

We use a mixture of the following.  We didn't come up with it: a Cocker Spaniel breeder did:

white vinegar
isopropyl alcohol (rubbing alcohol)
Betadine antiseptic solution (generic: Povidone-Iodine Solution)

Pour 6 ounces (3/4 cup) of isopropyl alcohol in to your applicator bottle.  Next, add 2 ounces of white vinegar.  Shake it up some more.  Finally, add one teaspoon of the generic Betadine antiseptic, and shake it some more. 

It cleans ALL of the gunk out of our dogs' ears, and the Veterinarian said it was a-okay to use as well.  We do, however, use is sparingly.


----------

